# Ipod Touch 4th gen



## Fisher783 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey forum, ive got a ipod touch 4th gen 8gb here. Cracked digitizer but the screen still works. wanting it changing, Can i pry the LCD screen off the digitizer without braking it? Or do i have to buy the screen and digitizer together?


----------



## Caidyn123 (Jun 24, 2013)

I suggest taking your iPod to a nearby apple store and have a genius bar member assist you.


----------

